# I'm in disbelief but sooooo excited I could pee a little!



## Kimmers86 (Nov 20, 2008)

I took two pregnancy tests and both came back positive!!! I'm feeling like a hundred things...freaked out, excited, skeptical. I just had to tell someone! I'm not going to tell my family for a while (well...I'm going to try). I'm going to get the blood test next week and I'm sooo anxious! Anyway, I wanted to thank all of y'all who sent such sweet messages and positivity my way when I thought I was pregnant before




WOO! Ok...I'll calm down now


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow! That was quick lol. Congratulations


----------



## Aprill (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Nick007 (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 20, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 20, 2008)

YAAAAAYYY!!! MUT baby shower!!!


----------



## tinktink22 (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Nov 20, 2008)

Congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## akathegnat (Nov 20, 2008)

Woo Hoo! Congrats.


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Ozee (Nov 20, 2008)

aww how sweet, congrats on your good news


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Adrienne-I'm still shocked, it was pretty quick!


----------



## nlsphillips (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats!!! This is an exciting time for you!!!!!


----------



## bella1342 (Nov 20, 2008)

Aww... congrats!!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 20, 2008)

Congratulations! I hope you have a happy and safe pregnancy, keep us updated along the way


----------



## Lucy (Nov 20, 2008)

ooooh!!! congrats


----------



## Anthea (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## ticki (Nov 20, 2008)

congrats! here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Panda816 (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## speedy (Nov 21, 2008)

WooHoo!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 21, 2008)

oh my goodness! congratulations! you must be so excited! congratulations!

I cant wait to see pics and such!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 21, 2008)

Congrats! Be healthy and have fun!!


----------



## McRubel (Nov 21, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! That's awesome! What an exciting time! I love the title of your thread!!!!!


----------



## Karren (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah!! Congratulations!! Must be sopmething in the MUT water here? Lol


----------



## internetchick (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Roxie (Nov 23, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## flychick767 (Nov 25, 2008)

YEAH, I am so happy for you.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks again everyone! I'm still in shock a little!


----------

